
Show HN: ZenQalendar, a smart budget calendar - lukehero
https://zenqalendar.com/
======
lukehero
Hey HN! Here's some back story..

The project: Ever had a question like “When can I buy that?” or ‘Can I afford
that vacation 6 months from now?”. The answer to those questions is
ZenQalendar. ZenQalendar is a smart budget calendar which makes future
predictions based on your spending habits.

Me: A month ago I successfully launched freshjobs.io on here
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17793024](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17793024)),
here's my next project!

I’m on a mission to learn to code by making 6 projects in 6 months (this is 3
out of 6), with my final project being at the end of the year in December. The
dream is to live from these projects by that time and help people across the
world by building things that are truly helpful to those people.

All feedback and bug reports are much appreciated. Go easy on me, I am still a
total newbie dev!

I vlog my journey here:
[https://www.youtube.com/lukehero](https://www.youtube.com/lukehero) I post
regular updates here:
[https://twitter.com/itsLukeHero](https://twitter.com/itsLukeHero) I do a
write up after each project here:
[https://medium.com/@lukehero](https://medium.com/@lukehero)

